# Ansteuerung eines Motors mit Thermoschutz



## tofebto (7 Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe Leute,

Ein Motorschutzschalter eines Motors soll diesen ja *allpolig* im Fehlerfall abschalten. Nun ist es bei uns so, das wenn der Motorschutzschalter auslöst, die Spannungsversorgung für den Thermoschutz des Motors nicht abgeschaltet wird, sondern weiter anliegt. Es ist mir ja klar, das man spannungsmäßig irgendwie die beiden verschiedenen Meldung zur SPS unterscheiden muß (Motorschutz oder Thermoschutz ausgelöst). Aber ist das so auch wie im angehängten Schaltplan zulässig oder wird das von euch eleganter gelöst?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Matze001 (7 Mai 2013)

Ich würde vielleicht 24V über den Thermokontakt laufen lassen, denn dann hast du:

1. Das Programm mit den 230V aus dem Haus2
2. Dir ein Schütz (Verschleißteil) gespart

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## tofebto (7 Mai 2013)

Hallo Marcel,

sicherlich hast Du recht, das man den Thermokontakt mit 24V versorgen könnte, aber das Problem bleibt ja weiter-
bestehen. Wenn der Motor über einen Hartingstecker bzw. Hartingkupplung mit der Verteilung verbunden ist, hast Du bei abgezogen Stecker und ausgelösten Motorschutzschalter immer noch in der Kupplung eine Spannung anliegen. Im Extremfall ebend 230V. 

Robert


----------



## Matze001 (7 Mai 2013)

Sollte ja kein Problem sein! Die Kupplung ist ja Fingersicher!

Und sollte jemand dran schrauben wollen... dann ist es aus dem Schaltplan ersichtlich, und mit den 5 Sicherheitsregeln kann auch nichts passieren.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## ThorstenD2 (7 Mai 2013)

Und warum nimmst du nicht eine Phase unterhalb des Motorschutzschalters ab? Sind in dem Beispiel ja nur 10A und mit dem kleinen Strom des Koppelrelais wird der Motorschutzschalter nicht auslösen (ungleiche Ströme).

Ansonsten halt ein Thermistor-Relais verwenden, sind dann nur 5 Volt 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Verpolt (7 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Hilfskontakt vorhanden?

Öffnerkontakt des Motorschutzes oder K1 zusätzlich mit in Reihe des Thermo's


----------



## M-Ott (8 Mai 2013)

Vielleicht kann man ja die Spannung für den Thermokontakt direkt im Motorklemmkasten abnehmen.


----------



## Matze001 (8 Mai 2013)

Dann hab ich jedesmal die Meldung "zu warm" wenn der Motor nicht läuft... eher uncool!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Boxy (8 Mai 2013)

Du könntest 24V für ein Koppelrelais oder Koppler über den Hilfskontakt des MS führen und somit den Veersorgung für den Thermaokontakt mit schalten.
D.h. wenn der MS auslöst, wird der Thermokontakt auch abgeschalten. Dabei wird die Meldung des MS auch zur SPS geführt und man kann eigentlich beides auswerten.


----------



## tofebto (8 Mai 2013)

Hallo ThorstenD2 und Boxy

weil man dann nicht unterscheiden kann, ob im Störungsfall der Motorschutz oder der Thermokontakt ausgelöst hat.
Ich glaube nicht, das man durch eine Flankenerkennung im SPS-Programm die unterschiedlichen Meldeeingänge unterscheiden kann.

Mir geht es um den Begriff *allpolig*. 
Allpolig bedeutet doch, das im Störungsfall am Verbraucher, (also in diesem Fall der Motor), das Sicherungselement ,(der Motorschutzschalter), dafür sorgen muß, das keine Spannung anliegen darf_.(schrecklicher Satzbau_). Wenn also der Motorschutzschalter auslöst, liegt am Motor immernoch Spannung an. Ist das erlaubt?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ghosty (8 Mai 2013)

Hallo, 
 ich bin eigentlich der gleichen Meinung wie Marcel es im Beitrag #2 und #4 schon geschrieben hat. Wenn etwas ist, muss der Elektriker  sowieso den Schaltungen raus ziehen und schauen. 
Wenn du aber trotzdem allseitig Abschalten willst, könntest du den TK in Reihe zum MSS Schalten. Wobei nach dem
MSS ebenfalls ein Agriff zum SPS Eingang ist. Dann würde deine Fehlerauswertung folgendermaßen aussehen.
Wenn E_MSS =true and E_TK = false dann Fehler Thermokontakt
Wenn E_MSS = false dann Fehler Motorschutzschalter
Wenn der MSS ausgelöst hat, muss man den sowieso erst wieder rein tun.

Gruß


----------



## bimbo (8 Mai 2013)

Nochmal zum Vorschlag von Matze: 



Schütz fällt weg, ohne Nachteile


LS-SChalter fällt weg, ohne Nachteile


Mit SELV Netzteil für die 24V Dein eigentliches Problem gelöst


Keine Fehlauslösung durch gefallenen LS-S

Gegenargumente:


----------



## tofebto (14 Mai 2013)

Danke an alle, die sich beteiligt haben.

Einen schönen Tag noch


----------



## repök (17 Mai 2013)

Wenn ich dies alles lese, wird mir son bisschen schlecht.
nimm ein auswertgerät und fertig kostet keine 50€


----------

